# Clonazepam



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

Im considering trying to get my GP to prescribe this drug as it seams to be something that may help me. I have tried SSRI's and Rispiridone before and reacted badly. I have taken diazepam recreationally for the last year or so and it really does help me. So im wondering if this drug is going to help put a stop to this. Im worried about the dependancy issue though, and im also worried about its effects wearing off.

Its also not going to be easy to get my GP to prescribe this being in the UK.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well clonazepam took my dp/dr and brain fog away 100%. As for the effect's wearing off ive been on the same dose since august and it's still working as good as it ever did.

I didnt have to up the dose then to help with my anxiety or dp/dr either i had to up it to deal with some pain issues i have. I was on 2mg's a day which was working fine for my anxiety and my dp/dr but i had the dose upped to deal with pain.

Most peoples tolerance to the anti-anxiety effects of benzos usually level off over time it doesent just keep going up and up. Some people on this site have said that clonazepam or whatever benzo they where on just crapped out on them and stopped working for their dp/dr but this can happen with any medication. It's alot more rare with benzos then ssri's or any other reuptake inhibitor. They are notorious for just crapping out.

So clonazepam could work for you. Just dont abuse it or you will run into trouble.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

1 of my shrinks strongly disagrees with taking klonopin because he says they 
eventualy cause anxiety but my other shrink takes it. So overall like CN said, it is worth trying just dont abuse it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

I dont agree with the shrink that says it causes anxiety, its an anti-anxiety medicine haha, and one of the few that actually works, cured my dp/dr and like numb i havent had to up my dosage, if it wasn't for this stuff i wouldnt be around today, and thats for damn sure. I recommend tryin it


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

i have been on klonopin for about a month now.

They help alot.....i am prescribed 1mg a day. When i take 1 mg a day i feel great, however for the last week or so i have only been taking 0.5mg a day because i am so scared of addiction. 0.5mg doesn't help as much.

Then today i didn't take my morning dose and i am feeling really panicky. My fear of insanity which was getting much better, is back in full.

I am not sure if i should continue taking klonopin or not.

benzo.org.uk has scared the shit out of me.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

obsessivebrandon said:


> i have been on klonopin for about a month now.
> 
> They help alot.....i am prescribed 1mg a day. When i take 1 mg a day i feel great, however for the last week or so i have only been taking 0.5mg a day because i am so scared of addiction. 0.5mg doesn't help as much.
> 
> ...


 That site is abit extremist really. Some of the info on there is correct some of it is just crap frankly so i wouldnt let it scare you. People can run into problems with benzos but hey atleast we actually know the long term side effect's of benzos unlike ssri's or even worse the atypical anti-psychotics. I dont feel one bit worried about taking clonazepam everyday and ive been on it a year.

0.5mg's wouldnt help as much as 1mg because you are now used to taking 1mg. That might be the dose that you need to stay on to help you and thats it really. 0.5mg's didnt help me a whole lot either actually because i would take it in the morning and it would cure my anxiety then id be anxious again at nighttime.

As for being all panicky after not taking your morning dose that could be pure placebo and all in your head or you could just be returning to the way you where before you started taking the clonazepam. Clonazepam has a rather long half life of about 2 day's so missing your morning dose is not going to cause withdrawal symptoms or anything.

The longest ive gone without a dose of clonazepam was almost 2 day's and i didnt get any withdrawal symptoms whatsoever. This was due to having a really horrible stomach flu and not being able to keep any food or even water down. Nearing the 2 day mark though i was pretty scared however as im on 6mg's of clonazepam along with divalproex and gabapentin. So i was going cold turkey on 3 different anti-convulsant's and there was a very good possibility that i could have had a tonic clonic seizure if i hadent been able to take my meds for any longer then 2 days max.

You cant go cold turkey off any anti-convulsant benzo or not so i was about a few hours away from going to the doctors office or ER for a shot of valium and whatever the hell form of valproate they have in injectable form in this country. Epiject i think.


----------

